# 1/24 Dirt Late Model bodies



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

work last month for making a vacuform 1/24 late model bodies for slot car racing.I make the mold for more realistic as possible for great looking on slot car track.This week i paint a demo bodie and start a production for re-sale.This product is available for mid-august 2009 and come with late model driver style.









































Thank for looking 

Frank D:wave:


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

*more 1/24 Dirt Late Model photo*

Bigger for better view .

Thanks for looking !

Frank D:wave:
View attachment 86296


View attachment 86297


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

By far the nicest late model bodies ever!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

those look sweet , i wish we had a 24th scale oval close by !


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Let us know when they are available.

Gonzo


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would make a great HO candidate too! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

wow!
Those are nice!


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Thanks for all comments !*

Thanks for all comments, i check for the shipping fee , insurance , paypal account and price when i'm come back on my vacancy at the end of july and i give more news and photo in this thread on august.

Frank D:wave:


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Great looking body as I said in the Modified post 1/32 would be cool


----------



## DigDoug456 (Apr 5, 2004)

Are these bodies for sell yet?

How do I get one?


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

DigDoug456 said:


> Are these bodies for sell yet?
> 
> How do I get one?


Yes , check your P.M.

Frank D :wave:


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

*new late model paint jobs*

Hi everyone ! i finish my project and i paint couple demo for my local slot car club and i take photo for my galery. if you are interested for purchase a clear unpaint one , just send me a PM !

Frank D :wave:
































View attachment 90778


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

gonegonzo said:


> Let us know when they are available.
> 
> Gonzo


Yes ,is available just send me a E-mail and i give you all info.

Thanks !

Frank D :wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done! Great looking bodies.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

TEAM D.V.S. said:


>


you making these ? Great looking HO version and good races with it !

Frank D:wave:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

oval racer 53 said:


> you making these ? Great looking HO version and good races with it !
> 
> Frank D:wave:


My friend chad is making them. He has the original mold from moonestone and has done some mods to the car to make it in my opinion the best version to date!

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------

